# Should i buy m6?



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm currently using 5D3 with 24-70, 100-400, 14mm and 35mm.
Planning on buying a backup camera for traveling (hike, road trip...etc).
Mostly shoot wildlife and sports.
Was thinking 7D2 but 7D3 should be coming out in 2018 Q1 so i drop that thought.
So is m6 with the adaptor any good for as a backup?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 18, 2017)

For wildlife and sport, a viewfinder is important if you don't use a tripod and so the M5 would be much better. It's not easy to hold a camera at arms length steady with a 100-400mm at the other end to use the screen, you need to brace against your cheek. I am using an M5 as a back up for nature photography but its real strength is with small lenses. The M5/M6 focusses too slowly for rapidly moving birds and animals, and I think sports would be difficult. If you shoot static subjects and use a tripod, the M6 would be fine for wildlife.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 18, 2017)

I agree with Alan. If size is most important, get the M6. For a backup camera that you will use with longer glass and/or in direct sunlight, a viewfinder will be most welcome. M5 is the better choice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2017)

Thanks for the advice.

What i am thinking is the 100-400 will be on my 5D3 and 24-70 on the m6. Is it more usable?
So shooting wildlife with 5D3 and snap anything nearer with M6.

What making this decision difficult is after adding the 24-70 and adapter, it seems will lose the edge of the m6 compact size.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 18, 2017)

Agree with AlanF.
My sole concern between M5/M6 is the eye level view finder.
The rear view screen is useless in sunlight. Can't see, so you shoot properly. 
-r




[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> What i am thinking is the 100-400 will be on my 5D3 and 24-70 on the m6. Is it more usable?
> So shooting wildlife with 5D3 and snap anything nearer with M6.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 18, 2017)

I think the M6 is a great travel camera (used with native lenses), and a great back up camera for travel. I would not characterize it as ideal for sports/wildlife. I prefer the smaller size of the M6, personally I have not run into a situation where the rear LCD didn't do the job, but there's always the hotshoe mounted EVF.


----------



## bf (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree with @neuroanatomist and suggest considering EOS M6 with a wide ef-m lens like ef-m 11-22, 22mmf2, or Rokinon 12mm. If you plan to always use your ef glass why not SL2 or 6D Mii?


----------



## dak723 (Dec 22, 2017)

If I were shooting mainly wildlife and sports I would definitely go with an OVF not a mirrorless with an EVF. I would also not consider putting any sort of large EF mount or even EF-S lens on a small M series camera (with adapter). I bought an adapter and found even a light lens like the EF-S 55-250 was quite uncomfortable. I don't have the M6 - but I do own the M5 - which I think is an excellent camera, but I would only recommend using it with native M lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2017)

In my opinion, the M5 and M6 are badly overpriced, as are other mirrorless cameras. They cut out features like tethering to a pc, and charge more.

I ended up getting a SL2 for $500. It has a articulating mirror, so it can be used like a mirrorless without holding it out in front of you, and it has a OVF, plus it has most of the features of your 5D MK III. It even has exposure compensation when in manual mode, and can be tethered to a pc, and has wi-fi as well.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 26, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I'm currently using 5D3 with 24-70, 100-400, 14mm and 35mm.
> Planning on buying a backup camera for traveling (hike, road trip...etc).
> Mostly shoot wildlife and sports.
> Was thinking 7D2 but 7D3 should be coming out in 2018 Q1 so i drop that thought.
> So is m6 with the adaptor any good for as a backup?



I've owned an M5 for over a year and love it. But, I would never recommend it for action photography. Its does fine with kids playing, but I've had poor luck photographing birds in flight or wildlife in motion (deer/coyotes). A 7D2 would do a much better job as a backup for you intended uses; or another option when you are need more reach than your 100-400 + TC's can provide. The 7D3 will be even better, but nobody outside of Canon really knows when it will arrive. There were some fantastic deals on refurb 7D2's before the holidays, watch and similar deals will probably be offered.


----------

